# Paint sheilds



## PaintechUK (May 25, 2012)

Hi guys. 

Whilst doing some research on YouTube I've seen a lot of you US contractors spraying with shields. one in particular is a shield that is more of a clip with the ability to slide large pieces of card into the clip then just change it when it becomes to wet to work with. 

I think I saw it on one of Idaho Painter videos. 

If anyone has any ideas of suggestions that would be cool. 

Thanks again from over the pond.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the cardboard shields but I prefer to go hand to hand combat style with no holder. I don't really tend to spray my hands at all. If you lay them out to dry you can get a couple jobs out of them.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

You can buy an aluminum one in the UK....http://www.paintspraytools.co.uk/Paint_Spray_Equipment-Accessories/c197_202/index.html

But the cardboard one is here, not sure about shipping to uk...Kraft Paint Shield Holder - Amazon.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate shields  I use an aluminum one to spray my ceiling cut in on my color change apartments. Scraping it every other minute sucks but it beats trying to dry out a dozen pieces of cardboard.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Gibberish45 said:


> I hate shields  I use an aluminum one to spray my ceiling cut in on my color change apartments. Scraping it every other minute sucks but it beats trying to dry out a dozen pieces of cardboard.


LOL thats funny I hate wiping off the shields. I like starting with a fresh clean one. usually by the time the job is done my shields are already dry to the touch. I suppose if they were used in interiors they might not get dry but I usually only use them on exteriors.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wrap those things in plastic and just change out the plastic.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What works for me is with my aluminum 3' shields, I coat them with a PAM type spray. This acts as a release agent (think fiberglass, molds,etc).

I don't use tips larger than 515 and don't spray super heavy coats but I do need tight cut lines where the wall meets the ceiling so the plastic never worked for me (seran wrap perhaps??) but after the shield dries, even after a few days or weeks, you can easily take a scraper/mud knife and peel the paint film off in one piece, revealing shiny aluminum underneath.

In fact, if you let the paint build up after a day or few days, the paint will naturally start to peel at the corners and you can actually pull it off by hand lol....May I'll get some pictures of this down the road...

Jeremy


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What works for me is with my aluminum 3' shields, I coat them with a PAM type spray. This acts as a release agent (think fiberglass, molds,etc).
> 
> I don't use tips larger than 515 and don't spray super heavy coats but I do need tight cut lines where the wall meets the ceiling so the plastic never worked for me (seran wrap perhaps??) but after the shield dries, even after a few days or weeks, you can easily take a scraper/mud knife and peel the paint film off in one piece, revealing shiny aluminum underneath.
> 
> ...


yup, what he says. except I do use a 517 tip. light spray of veggie oil and wipe only when needed. I use the 3' aluminum shields. cats a&&s:thumbsup:


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Great minds lol....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Reminds me of a country song by Alabama......If your gonna spray in Texas, ya better have a shield in the van........ I used to carry a half dozen or so in the van or truck when I lived in Texas and did new construction. I would shield everything. A lot of the houses in Texas are all brick with just soffits to paint. I havent been back in over 20 years so I dont know how it is these days, but when I painted down there we all used shields. Thats how things were done down there. Things are regional and done differently all over the US. When I worked in Florida we used the plastic shields on interiors to keep paint off the ceiling when spraying walls. We would actually slide it along the top of the wall and spray at the same time in one continuious move from corner to corner. Some of those guys were pretty dang good at it. Today I am not even sure if I own any shields? If so, they are buried in my shop somewhere. I work in Washington State and mask everything leaving no need to shield, allthough I will occaisionallly use the cardboard shields every once in a while.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep every painter truck has a shield sticking , between the back window and the bed of the truck. I prefer card board . The just have so many uses . Plus washing ,spray shields is so yesterday . 😃


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Great minds lol....


fools seldom differ !:thumbsup: that came from wife btw !


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Normally I just mask the base, but I had a box of cardboard shields that had been sitting in my trailer for a while and I thought about this thread


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

Look in your paint shop (or garage). You will find 2 spring clamps, a worn out deck brush and an old wood pole with an acme thread. Unless your wife is your helper, trust me, they're in there. Go buy yourself some Mr. Longarm angle connectors #0150 at $5 bucks each. You can use em on jobs for just about everything. EG Replace those old 10 lb Hollywood adapters you've been usin" on top of Old Smokey reachin' to cut the chimney. ;>} Who needs those things anyway? Oh ya, shields..... 1. Pull out the bristles from your brush plate with pliers. Eat spinach. You can do it... 2. Screw the plastic brush plate on the pole. Actually your helper can do that for you. He's standin" around anyway right? 3. Clamp the spring clamps onto the brush plate. 3. By now your helper should have perfectly cut 279 shields contemplating yer next move. Stick a shield in between the 2 clamps and the old recycled brush plate. ....All this chat about "it's too much work to clean aluminum" and wrappin" aluminum with saran wrap or sprayin' it with Pam is makin" me crazy. Cardboard works fine Sometimes I just use the money I save for a shield.


----------



## ZKPainting (Oct 6, 2012)

I like to load 4-6" paper in my tape machine with 1" frog tape. Then mask the shield 5-6 times, tacking with small pieces of tape on the non-tape side. When the paper is too wet, remove it and there is a fresh piece behind and off you go.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

ZKPainting said:


> I like to load 4-6" paper in my tape machine with 1" frog tape. Then mask the shield 5-6 times, tacking with small pieces of tape on the non-tape side. When the paper is too wet, remove it and there is a fresh piece behind and off you go.


That's what I do, although I don't put 6 layers on as I would think it would be too thick for a crisp line


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Might be a CA thing, but we all use cardboard precut shields. They run about $15 a box for 50. After a couple of uses, they go down to the ground and run the perimeter of the house. Shove them under the stucco lip or into the trench around the house.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Yep every painter truck has a shield sticking , between the back window and the bed of the truck. I prefer card board . The just have so many uses . Plus washing ,spray shields is so yesterday . ?de03


Not mine, I have a box of card board shields in my shop area. I only use them on certain jobs. Use them maybe once or twice a year.

....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I use FPI board cut to size. You know the fiber board in Commercial rest rooms. 
David


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I use FPI board cut to size. You know the fiber board in Commercial rest rooms.
> David


A Google search for FPI board came up empty for anything like this. Do you mean FRP panels?

http://www.marlite.com/designer-wall-systems-standard-frp.aspx


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I use regular 3ft aluminum shields. What I do instead of papering the shield, or changing them out when paint builds up, is to wipe the excess off with a brush and use it to finish cutting the line as I go. It serves the purpose of keeping build up off the shield.

Shielding (especially on sheet rock) rarely leaves a perfect line. Finish cutting as you go, saves an extra trip around to straighten the line.... You do have to be pretty quick with it... But its real cool once ya get the hang of it.


----------

